# V3 Flip Mod Special Edition



## Alex (6/5/14)

This flip mod looks incredible, and with a ball bearing locking system for the firing button..
I think this may be the perfect mech mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/5/14)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jibbz786 (6/5/14)

Ain't it around $250?


----------



## Alex (6/5/14)

Jibbz786 said:


> Ain't it around $250?



Perfection isn't cheap


----------



## Jibbz786 (6/5/14)

I know I'd live to get one just for the wow factor


----------



## Die Kriek (6/5/14)

It sure is a beaut, but way out of budget, and the gold plated one is a bit too blingy for my taste, but the black nickel plated looks saxy!!


----------



## BhavZ (7/5/14)

Yeah that mod is sexy however for that price one could rather get a Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (7/5/14)




----------

